# Well, here goes nothing...UPDATE - SUCCESS!



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Got my hands on a trap yesterday, called the shelter and we have room in isolation, got my tuna and sardines and stinky canned food, got a trap cover, blankets, newspapers, plastic tarps, gauntlets, and just in case, I found my bottle and emergency KMR pouch...

So it looks like I'll be trapping tonight. I am _not_ looking forward to spending the night in my car out by the scrap shed (and my husband is being less than supportive about the whole thing...he thinks I should just bait the trap at dusk and check it again in the morning :evil: ).

But the cat (if she's even still there, haven't caught sight of her in a couple days) refuses to come out in the daytime. I suspect that the MC I saw on the road the other day was not her, but a male here looking for some lovin'. :roll: Food is still disappearing at night (I didn't feed last night), but it could be a cat eating it or it could be a skunk, raccoon, fox...I figure if I end up with a skunk in the trap, it's a fair bet that it hasn't been the cat eating at night and I'm not interested in spending big bucks to feed the local varmint population.

<sigh> but if she's an unspayed female, or a momkitty-to-be, I need to at least TRY to get her out of that shed and indoors where she can get some food and vet care. The shelter's position on this is that we'll evaluate, and then decide together what should be done with this cat if I can trap her, so at least I'll have some input.

So, away I go tonight, into the woods. Here's betting I end up with a skunk. :lol:


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Good luck with catching her!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, I got her!!!!!  

The sardines were NOT a big hit. I baited the trap, and camped out in my car about 15 yards away. After several hours, at about 10:30, I started to get sleepy and checked the trap with a flashlight...eyes stared back, but not from inside the trap. So, I waited. 11:00- eyes still there, still not in trap. Wasn't sure it was really a cat, so I floodlit the trap area. Yes, it was the cat, and she darted into the brush nearby. I pondered a while, then went down and switched out the bait. Dumped the sardines, and replaced it with canned friskies and a handful of kitten chow. I figured that she might or might not come back, but I didn't have anything to lose at that point. Back to the car to wait. I waited about an hour and a half, and around 12:30, I heard <snap> 8O 

She was relatively calm, the trap was completely covered. She only spazzed for a second when I picked up the trap, bonking her head on the back door. I took her into the shop, and covered the trap with a warm blanket (after I opened the cover and peeked to make sure it really was the cat. She's absolutely gorgeous, and she didn't hiss, spit, or bounce around, just looked really confused and sad. No signs of lactation that I could see.

So, she's in the trap with a half can of food and some kibble, a warm blanket, and locked safely in the shop...which isn't heated, but it's a LOT warmer than where she has been sleeping. Tomorrow (oops, today) at 6AM, we'll leave for the shelter. I hate to leave her in the trap overnight, but they do it with ferals all the time, so hopefully, she'll be all right.

My husband (who was less than enthusiastic about all this) is suitably impressed.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

YAY you got her! Keep us posted!


----------

